
Morality and Abstract Thinking – How Africans May Differ from Westerners - brass9
http://www.amren.com/ar/2009/02/index.html
======
Grexception
That he just uses the term 'blacks' does give the article a more disturbing
undertone than it should have.

Also I would like to hear an argument for this so called 'universal morality'.

------
coffeeyesplease
So this is how Hitler convinced that rest of Germany that it was okay to gas
Jews. I guess anything is possible after you dehumanise your subject.

